
Ask HN: Process and cost to create an inc - yeukhon
I have an Inc name I want to reserve for a startup I want to create later. What is the best source to understand the incorporation process and what is an estimate annual cost to maintain an idle inc?
======
eschutte2
It depends on the state you're in. For example, in California it's $800/yr if
you're not making any money after the first year. The process is pretty
simple; a hundred bucks to file the papers with the state, and $25 every other
year to file an information update with the SoS. (There is some bookkeeping
required to maintain a minimal corporation so be sure you understand all the
requirements before incorporating. If it was me, I'd do everything possible
not to incorporate until I had a good reason.)

It seems you can reserve a name in advance but only for 60 days (again, in
California). The language "The name reservation can be renewed to the same
applicant or for the benefit of the same party, but not for consecutive
periods" suggests you could team up with a buddy to alternately reserve the
name as long as you want, but it sounds like a lot of work.
[http://www.sos.ca.gov/business-programs/business-
entities/na...](http://www.sos.ca.gov/business-programs/business-
entities/name-availability/#reserving)

~~~
yeukhon
Thanks. Well every other year I thought of a company name and someone else
took it :( so I thought about just keeping that name to myself. I will take a
look.

